# Anyone used this? - Forte Fuel Saver!



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Forte products are usually bang on in terms on effectiveness and quality, and if this does save fuel, then it might be worth a shot....

http://www.forteuk.co.uk/product.php?id=61/Petrol_Saver


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I might give it a go,if it works in the Spec B it must be good:lol:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

these days with some of the crap that comes out of the pumps products like this are very useful..

I have an account with Forte too therefore if any members of the forum want products I can supply them significantly cheaper


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kings.. said:


> these days with some of the crap that comes out of the pumps products like this are very useful..
> 
> I have an account with Forte too therefore if any members of the forum want products I can supply them significantly cheaper


i could be interested in some discounted stuff tbh, anything to keep the taxi running in tip top condition :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I've had numerous forte products and always rated them. If anyone has tappety top ends I highly reccomend top end treatment and I've used gas treatment numerous times. What's the difference with the gas treatment ( red label) and that fuel saver, both have simular claims and are both applied to the fuel tank.

Kings, are you able to set up some sort of group buy or would we just order through you?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah I've just had a re read of the products. It seems like the petrol saver is directed more at fuel filters and injectors and the gas one is more valve and piston rings.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

their stuff is excellent i use the specialist injector cleaner and advanced gas treatment
I might try it


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

ive just ordered some so shall report back if i see a difference


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

avit88 said:


> ive just ordered some so shall report back if i see a difference


I will keep an eye on this thread as would be interested if it could benefit me


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

if the mods are happy to arrange a group buy i can source any of the product range at request..


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

kings.. said:


> if the mods are happy to arrange a group buy i can source any of the product range at request..


Great idea :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

I've never believed any fuel saver or power booster. Various tests on Fifth Gear/other motoring programs and results always come back negative. Ok, this is a new manufacture to me but I still don't understand how a tiny bottle can improve fuel consumption. 

Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i agree with the above comment ref products iff the shelf at halfords etc... these are not sold to public they are a motortrade use range.. I have used them in so many applications from engine flush to de-sticking variable vane turbos.. this stuff works; I do however understand the cynicism surrounding their use.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd like to try the injector cleaner, if its ok for diesel, and the diesel turbo cleaner


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok guys I did as I said- ordered my forte fuel saver, ran it through the cars system but as with most forte products despite what it says on the label I ran it with a half a tank of petrol . I have now gone through this and another 2 tanks doing my usual driving route to work to the supermarket etc and driving in my normal manner and have to say I havent found any real difference in fuel economy using this.

I appreciate it is something that has to be used regularly but seen as its not easily available to the public (being a trade product) I cant see the benefit of using it. Somewhere in the back of my head justifies that somewhere along the way through the car it will have cleaned something but as to what effect this has I have yet to discover. 

I also had another thought that may effect this and that was about my fuel filter which was changed about 7k miles ago.. perhaps this has an effect on it? I dont know. 

Anyway just thought i'd report back as I know a few people where interested in this. 

Cheers 
John


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)




----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i doubt it would make enough savings to warrant the outlay . that said the engine flush is good stuff


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've not used the Forte stuff but Millers I find is excellent in our dervs. It makes it feel better more than anything but you do get a few more miles per tank.

My dad's just ran our of the petrol version and says that he didn't feel an improvement when he used it, but now thinks it doesn't feel as good now that it's not in the tank.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Forte products on the whole are very good... however a well maintained car will never give the response you would expect from an abused example! the whole snake oil comment is expressed normally by those who dont understand petrochemicals and the way these products work... i use forte as i know it works and my attitude steers towards prevention rather than cure.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

kings.. said:


> Forte products on the whole are very good... however a well maintained car will never give the response you would expect from an abused example! the whole snake oil comment is expressed normally by those who dont understand petrochemicals and the way these products work... i use forte as i know it works and my attitude steers towards prevention rather than cure.


me too mate, I swear it has kept my engine in good nick coupled with regular oil changes..


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

millns84 said:


> I've not used the Forte stuff but Millers I find is excellent in our dervs. It makes it feel better more than anything but you do get a few more miles per tank.
> 
> My dad's just ran our of the petrol version and says that he didn't feel an improvement when he used it, but now thinks it doesn't feel as good now that it's not in the tank.


yeah im the same as your dad, tried it and never really saw a difference, but have a friend like you who drives a derv and swears by it. Weird how they can get it right for diesel but not petrol..?


----------

